# Big Bang Medical Strain Review! (video)



## ynkessuck247 (May 18, 2012)

Greenhouse Seed: Big Bang

Good strain, check it out for a medicinal review.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFgd...w&feature=plcp


----------



## ynkessuck247 (May 18, 2012)

SOrry that link didnt work,

[video=youtube;XFgdNvnSHCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFgdNvnSHCw[/video]

that one should


----------

